# 2010 flights



## jose p. nazario (Aug 24, 2006)

I Hope everyone has had a great breeding season. I am all done breeding my flights. I have some that I will show. I also have about 22 that I am flying.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! I love grizzles/mottles like these


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

I notice they have MFCF bands. What is that?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

cotdt said:


> I notice they have MFCF bands. What is that?


And why three bands on each pigeon?


----------



## jose p. nazario (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you. The MFC band stands for the Mid Island Flight club The blue bands are club bands. The MFCF band is also a club band but its for our futurity show. The colored band lets me know what pairs they are out of. I also have solids in several colors.


----------



## PrinceSandwich (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't most pigeons have dark coloured beaks? Are yours a different breed?


----------



## jose p. nazario (Aug 24, 2006)

Flights can come with dark beaks. If you are going to show them the beaks should be clear. What some of us say is that you can't see the beaks when they are flying. They are enjoyed either way.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

